# Kidney/liver failure from heat?



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

A few weeks ago I lost an Imi. She began to get bloated and she died about a week later. Since I was unable to get a fecal sample after I moved her to her quarantine container, I had no way to tell if she had parasites that may have caused her condition and ultimate death  Since then, I had the local vet test a fecal sample from her mate who was in the same tank with her and it came up clean. I know it doesn't completely rule out parasites, but it's a start.
I have done a lot of reading and one of the possibilities I read was either kidney or liver failure which can cause bloating. Then it hit me. About a week prior the electric co. turned the power off in my area for a few hours. They call it a rolling blackout and they do it occasionally to conserve energy. I decided to check the min/max on the therm. in the viv and sure as s*%@ it reached nearly 90 degrees at one point in time. I didn't notice cuz I was at work and it was cooled off by the time I got home. My male Imi is still in great health and continues to actively hunt and sings every morning. What I am wondering is how likely is it that the heat from the power outage incident may have caused an organ failure leading to the bloated condition? Am I way off here, or is it a good possibilty? I have been going crazy trying to figure out what may have happened so I can learn from it, but I was hoping some of you can throw in your two cents.
Brian


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

I think it is a good hypothesis - especially with the negative fecal from the male (which doesn't rule out parasites in the female, but does make it less likely) and the thermometer reading.

Keep an eye on the male, as I have heard of people seeing adverse effects of heat stress a significant amount of time after the actual incident.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Or the bloating could have been due to a systemic bacterial infection that was the result of the stress from the temperature spike... Bloating is not an infrequent symptom of some systemic infections like Aeromonus. 

Ed


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys. I learned the hard way no thanks to So. Cal. Edison. Does everybody here use a generator for back up in case the power goes out? That sounds a little extreme.


----------



## TheDoc (Aug 8, 2007)

i dont have alot of problems with high heat being in northern Idaho, But we do get power outages in the winter and it gets quite cold here.

When the power goes out in the winter i generally use hotpacks or hot water bottles in my herp tanks. I have used these with good success, Im sure the opposite could be done for high temperatures, useing icepacks.

I just got my first PDF's so we will see how this winter goes and what works for the other herps may not neccisarily work for the PDF's

Just thought i would throw the idea out there.


----------

